# Group build icons



## meatloaf109 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was wondering when I will get the icons under my siggy. My first participation was in the #13 G.B., almost a year ago.
Just curious.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 18, 2013)

I offered to do them, but I wanted the original files so I could match them, but Wojtek has been unable to access them.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 18, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I was wondering when I will get the icons under my siggy. My first participation was in the #13 G.B., almost a year ago.
> Just curious.



+1


----------



## Rogi (Jan 18, 2013)

Aye same, but I'll just post under my sig for now which ones I've been in, in typing format so I don't forget  hehe Wojtek has been busy so thats why he hasn't had time to do them yet. Its sometimes challenging when your doing art in free time. He will get to them 

We could make new ones? just a thought


----------



## Andy70 (Apr 8, 2013)

Excited that Njaco is taking the time to do the icons. Looking forward to putting the "Aircraft of the Aces" icon on my signature when he's able to get to it. It's the only GB I've been able to do thus far. I'm hoping to jump in on the heavy hitters, though.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2013)

I can get the icons but I can't do the fonts like Wurger. I think I posted icons for 6 or 7 GBs so far that have been missed.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 8, 2013)

Most of us are proud of our participation in the GBs, so its nice to have those build participation badges at some point.

For me kinda makes me less of a stirrer in this place.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah.
I have some G.B. Icons attatched to my siggy that I haven't earned. I thank the mods that put them there, (Probably just to make me feel special) but I would like the ones I have actually participated in. It is just one of those things; Dingus's that represent the participation in a GB are special. It is a silly thing, but I joined the forum and participated in the GB's in part, to have those silly icons attatched to my signature. I saw all the others in the past with many, and I wanted some myself. I can understand that there are real-life issues that overtake things on this forum, but, if it is too much, then let someone else take over and get them done. It is going on better than a year now.
O.K., now I will stop.
Just sayin'!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Yeah.
> I have some G.B. Icons attatched to my siggy that I haven't earned.



Well, give them back then!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 9, 2013)

I have one as well......... unfortunately it doesn't have a one shield attached.


----------



## Andy70 (Apr 9, 2013)

I spent some time working on adding lettering to njaco's Carrier icon. If you guys like the result, I can do the rest.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2013)

Funny, I did the same....
Looks like he's accumulating volunteers.

Bill


----------



## Andy70 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks good, Bill. I'll gladly defer to you or share the workload if the mods are interested.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2013)

No need to defer. I like the one you did as well. His choice to have one do them or spread them around. I asked only because it's do models, or sleep in front of the telly with my puter in my lap. I've done the Carrier, the favorite and the foreign service ones he had in the thread. So we shall see what gells. Cheers.


----------



## Andy70 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds good. I'm still hoping for the Aces icon to pop up during all this as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2013)

It has sadly dragged on a bit longer than anyone would have liked, we must be patient, I have started a list on just what we need to achieve to catch up on winners, placings, participants and members choice.

So if we have volunteers to help with creating these icons, speak up and let's see what we can do, I'm sure Wojtek whom started this process would gladly like to share this workload in an already heavy life workload.....what say you my friend!


----------



## parsifal (Apr 10, 2013)

Iwould like to help, but my electronic drawing skills are not good. maybe thee are other things i can do


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys!
I am fully cognisent of "real life" stuff. And I do appreciate the work load of the Mods.
Just wanted that on record.
Great Carrier bulid icon, although Terry might not agree!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2013)

I've just attached these Njaco's GB icons with the text added. You can find them in the GB Icons Database locked thread.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2013)

This is what I have done with what was on the thread.

AH, but now I see you have it under control.......... cool


----------



## Andy70 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks, Wojtek. I am still willing to help at any time in the future if needed. Looks like Bill is as well. I appreciate all the mods and volunteers and what they do to make this site possible and as helpful as it is.

Have a great day!
Andy


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2013)

and thanks to everyone for lending a helping hand. Hopefully we can get some more done and away we go!!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2013)

Personally, I think we should use Andy's, I think he's got a better handle on the lettering style. Good job Andy.


----------



## rochie (Apr 10, 2013)

great work guys !

can i throw a question in.

how about using either bobbysock's or Drgondog's dad's P-51's as an icon, we have profiles of both ?

just asking !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2013)

You have the pics? And what would be the GBs to use them for?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 10, 2013)

No need to get fancy, just get them out.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 10, 2013)

so what happens when they are done...what do we (the whingers) need to do

Just assume Im a dopey dumbass noob please


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2013)

Nothing. I've started to add the icons to those who participated in the GBs. Please give me some time as I have to make sure I'm getting the proper icon matched with the person. I'm half-way through #13. I still need to find and make an icon for #14. Please, be patient. Thanks everyone for hanging around.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 10, 2013)

No, thank you!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2013)

One bit of problem I'm having is that those members who don't have a siggy pic, I'm not able to load an icon onto your post. I'm gonna check with the other Mods and see what the problem might be.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 10, 2013)

Im one of those. if you need a pic siggy, time to change my sig i guess


----------



## rochie (Apr 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> You have the pics? And what would be the GBs to use them for?


was thinking for the ones Bill had done but saw they were already in the proper thread so no sense making more work for you guys so never mind it was just a thought.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 11, 2013)

Judging from the sister icon thread, looks like some of you guys have been working real hard to being about these little fellows. Thanks for all your time and effort folks, it really is appreciated and those icons, there all looking great and it's going to be good to get it all up to date.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 15, 2013)

My thanks to Wotjek and all who helped get the Icons done, sorry I was a pain the the butt!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

Paul, your penance is to eat a pound of turkey bacon and wash it down with a case of Bud. 

There are a few members who won but still not able to place an icon on their siggy. Very curious.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 15, 2013)

Noooo!!!
Please, I'll knee walk broken glass, watch Pearl Harbor on a continous 24 hour loop, 
Just not Turkey bacon and Budwiser!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

ooohhhh, "Pearl Harbor" on a continuous loop. That would turn any Muslim into a Mennonite!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 15, 2013)

I echo the thanks!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 15, 2013)

I notice you didn't volunteer to watch "Pearl Harbor" though...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

oh 'ell NO!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2013)

Noticed a couple of icons added to my siggy. Thanks guys!


----------



## woody (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the icon all I need now is a siggy.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know why woody has a icon and others like parsifal, don't? Hmmmm..................


----------



## parsifal (Apr 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I don't know why woody has a icon and others like parsifal, don't? Hmmmm..................



Do i need to change my current siggy in some way?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

You don't have one. Let me try this in the morning and maybe I can solve the problem.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 21, 2013)

Wojtek has been working on adding the lettering to Chris' icons, inserting them in the members siggy's, and I have been fixing them so they are four in a row. Can't figure out why the P-51 is going the wrong way, tho....

BTW, Chris, we need something with Japanese markings. Perhaps a Betty bomber for the Heavy Hitters GB ??

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe the P-51 is on a return mission?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2013)

No - Jan's flying it - backwards .....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2013)

Couldn't find a profile of a P-51 flying the other way. Apparently most profiles are facing left. Go figure.

Charles, check this.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/group-build-icon-database-locked-17760-3.html


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm trying to get everyone's GB Icons up to date. If you are missing any GB Icons, PM me with the numbers of the GB's you're missing and I'll take care of it.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2013)

Was Jet/Recon done already?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 22, 2013)

No, it's still running until the end of the month.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Maybe the P-51 is on a return mission?



The P-51 is now flying east. Still working on those with Member's Choice ribbons.

If anyone is missing any GB Icons, please PM me. I will make it right !!

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2013)

Good work Charles, and I like your new 'siggy'.


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2013)

great siggie Charles.

i notice there are a couple of different icons for the Favorite's and WW1-WW2 builds, are we going to settle on one for all to use ?


----------



## ccheese (May 3, 2013)

rochie said:


> great siggie Charles.
> 
> I notice there are a couple of different icons for the Favorite's and WW1-WW2 builds, are we going to settle on one for all to use ?



This is being hashed out, as we speak. I thought Chris T. had come up with an "Official List" of GB Icons, but I was wrong. If you see something you like, Karl, let me know and I can change it.

Charles


----------

